# Flipping Off Bad Drivers



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever had that escalate badly?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I had a driver pull over to confront and threaten to beat me up. Since I was 8" taller, about 40 lean pounds heavier, with longer reach, I told him he could try, but I did not fancy his chances. He had honked at me for taking the lane at a light (narrow street with a dogleg intersection) then nearly clipped me as we turned onto the dogleg street. He then did this slow wave deal looking at me in the mirror. So basically he had a severe short man syndrome and a sense that he could treat cyclists like crap. Had I been closer to his size it might have ended in an assault.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

People usually back down, but I've said to a few "Get out of your car if you want to try to hit me." 

But as BrianMc hinted at, size matters. I'm a 6'1" 195 lb former jailer so people don't usually push it.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I try to avoid the confrontation unless it's unavoidable. Basically, I will try to anticipate a drivers' actions and let other people have their way so we can both have a good day. You never know what kind of person you might encounter, so say what you have to with a smile and roll away. 

If you cannot abate the debate, if it were to escalate and there's no choice but to retaliate... you knock that sucker down.


----------



## anomad (Nov 16, 2009)

You mean like having the car lock up the brakes in front of you and throw it into reverse trying to run you over? Check. Multiple times. 
Throwing beer bottles at you or other things? Check. 
Pulling over to wait for you to take another pass at killing you? Check.
Waving a handgun? Check. 
Pulling along side to scream senseless things at you? Check. 
Everyone's had people honk right?

Actually have had most of those more than once totally unprovoked, just riding down the road. I've been riding a long time... 

Never happened to me, but I know several guys who have gotten in fights and ended up with police involvement and getting charged with all kinds of things. You don't want to do that. Group rides that turn into a **** storm against a bad driver are bad too. I stopped riding with one group after that happened on a night I wasn't there. 

Its funny when someone abandons their car and chases you on foot. I had a guy do that once and he was actually so far from his car I thought about riding back and trading his still running car for my bike. Decided I liked my bike more than dealing with the hassle of ditching a stolen car. That was before cell phones and it was way out in the country, so it would have been fun to go dump the car in a lake. 

Having full beer bottles or pop bottles thrown at you at highway speeds is the scariest thing I've had. Only had a mostly full beer can hit me and it was at lower speed, probably 40mph. Hit me right in the butt and still made a nasty bruise. I haven't experienced that kind of hostility in a long time. Drivers aren't as hostile now days. This thread brought back some memories for me.


----------



## marc40a (Aug 4, 2016)

anomad said:


> You mean like having the car lock up the brakes in front of you and throw it into reverse trying to run you over? Check. Multiple times.
> Throwing beer bottles at you or other things? Check.
> Pulling over to wait for you to take another pass at killing you? Check.
> Waving a handgun? Check.
> ...


Dude, where do you live?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

IMHO there is nothing positive to be gained from flipping off bad drivers, and it may well inflate an aggro drivers anger which might be inflicted on the next unsuspecting cyclist they come across. I admit that sometimes it's hard not to react though.


----------



## anomad (Nov 16, 2009)

marc40a said:


> Dude, where do you live?


Trick question, eh? I've lived in many places from Alaska to Florida. I don't think some of them were top 10 bike friendly communities


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel like when I encounter bad drivers it usually involves my hands being occupied by grabbing my brakes, hard.

I think the closest I came was yelling an expletive when a driver cut me off in the middle of a turn. I wasn't even yelling at the driver so much as I didn't see it coming and yelled from surprise. It was warm and the car windows were down, driver didn't care but the woman in the passenger seat apologized to me as they drove on.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've had a few encounters myself. Being a bigger guy I'm not too concerned here. But I don't go nuts on them. Once I stop I throw my hands up and yell "seriously, come on now, was that really necessary?"

My last one was some lady in her truck with 2-3 kids, 2 of them were climbing around in the truck. I was on the bike lanes and the lady not only decided to use the lanes as her personal left turn lane but didn't make sure she was fully past me before whipping over and then stopping quickly. I hollared at her to pay attention and it's not hard to see all the markings on the road specifying bikes only. Even that part I didn't care cause it's confusing that there's no left turn lane. (even though common sense explains no don't use the lane only cross over it during a left turn I to a business if necessary). It was she wasn't paying attention and I came rather close to puting my face imprint in her tailgate 

No need to flip ppl off and such. Just make matters worse. So my solution is enough to make it clear you just pissed me off.

I had one guy actually try play chicken with me one night on the way home. Not sure if it was agression or on a damn cell phone but I whipped over, spun around and chased their ass back across the bridge where police were waiting. I waved at the officers and went back across to go home.

And finally, fraking pokemon. OMFG.... I play with my kids so thankfully I know where all the area hot spots are. Started rolling with meanest self contained light I had and if I see a car that's possibly playing Pokemon I'll flash my bar light right in the windshield. Gets there attention quick.

Those morons I have lost my **** on more than once. Had one car load thought they were tough till I went from leaning on my handlebars to fully standing up, dismounting my road bike. Almost 6'2 and 275lbs they rethought their plans real fast and started apologizing. Thankfully small town area so didn't take long for pokemon players to realize to knock off being stupid. Between ppl like me going off on them and police coming down like a ton of bricks on them now you see them all parked at hot spots instead of going back and forth in their cars 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I.also think that giving m a finger wont help much and will not motivate them to do better next time either. 

So I usually stare at them with a raised eyebrow or make a :-/ face while shaking my head. Basically I try to.make them feel bad or guilty. 

That said, I had some close calls but never on purpose I think. 

However I did think of the possibilities, which include routes where a car can not follow me, de-escalating strategies and the ultimo self defence things. That preferrably unexpected. Nose, balls, knees and you have time to get away.

So as I said I am glad I just had a few scares so.far, nothing serious.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> IMHO there is nothing positive to be gained from flipping off bad drivers, and it may well inflate an aggro drivers anger which might be inflicted on the next unsuspecting cyclist they come across. I admit that sometimes it's hard not to react though.


Yeah. I was ignoring it pretty well. It is one thing for them to treat you bad but it is another for them to gloat so in-your-face about it. It is funny that he objected so strongly to my free speech in response, and yet felt his free speech "wave" was entirely OK. There are some compete butt holes out there. I admit some may have a gun, and be complete idiots, too, so controlling that instant reaction is a better move. Now with a camera I would have his plate and hie snooty wave to take to the local police for a formal complaint. Much more satisfying,


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Never had anything like that happen while on the bike. The most I usually get to is a raised hand in the air and a yelled "Hey!" I actually had a good conversation with a lady who cut me off once (we were both stopped at a light after the close call), where I was able to educate her a bit on how to ride around cyclists.

I HAVE had other situations escalate in the past. I am also not large. 5'8 and about 170lbs. But I make up for that with intensity when things escalate. I also don't lose my head in the process, and I use my surroundings defensively. Of course, escalations have always involved guys bigger than me. But never in a good way. Frankly, they've always been fat. So while they have more mass, they never look like they're actually stronger or faster than I am. And I think they know it. They try to use their size for intimidation, but they know they don't have that much of a useful physical advantage.

I think I scare some people at times, too. I once caught my neighbor stealing water from the tap on the front of my house. My lord did that man grovel when I caught him. He even cut my grass a few times after that.

Maybe my voice is part of my ability to intimidate. The tone of it carries well, even when I'm not raising it. But it's definitely effective when I want to raise it.

I once flipped off a guy in TX for driving aggressively with an illegal maneuver, and he tried to threaten to call the cops on me, telling me that profanity/flipping people off was illegal. LMAO. I invited him to call the police and explain to the officer what he did to prompt my reaction. He eventually de-escalated himself.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Flipping off people in Philly can get you shot. Giving the bird is a luxury reserved for nicer places.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems appropriate.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I try to take the high road, really. I find a difference between being stupid/idiot verses deliberately trying to hurt me, the later will get some push back. I had an oil delivery guy honking at me trying to go around me on an o so narrow road with limited sight lines, I was taking the right tire track. He pulled over ahead of me and started mouthing. On the far side of the road I had my cell phone vid rolling. I told him I have his plate #, and would he like to comment about sharing the road that his boss would get. Company truck and all. Seemed to quiet right up.


----------



## sknhgy (Jan 18, 2008)

I usually carry concealed when I commute so no, I never, ever flip anyone off. I don't want to escalate a situation. I have ridden away from hotheads while they cursed me.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

marc40a said:


> Dude, where do you live?


It may also be partially due to the attitude/riding style of the person you quoted. I lived, commuted in and rode nearly all of the Bay Area in N CA. About 100K worth. There are some bad areas in San Jose. And around Candlestick Park. While I've had a few encounters, it equals not many. I've found that the one finger salute is just not worth it. Keep your eyes open, remember you're invisible, you won't see the type of behavior listed by this guy.


----------



## anomad (Nov 16, 2009)

That was me.

Did you ride a lot in rural North Carolina and Tennessee 30 years ago?



OlMarin said:


> It may also be partially due to the attitude/riding style of the person you quoted. I lived, commuted in and rode nearly all of the Bay Area in N CA. About 100K worth. There are some bad areas in San Jose. And around Candlestick Park. While I've had a few encounters, it equals not many. I've found that the one finger salute is just not worth it. Keep your eyes open, remember you're invisible, you won't see the type of behavior listed by this guy.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I just had to use a left turn signal..*

to be told to get the **** out their mother****ing way and that if i gave them **** he was going to "cut me up". I had one lady tailgate me on a "shared facility" honking her horn and yelling out the window at me "that the lane wasnt a bike lane".

Thing about escalation is that you never know what that other persons capable of until it's too late. Its usually not the individual who is a concern its that same individual..pissed off behind the wheel of a 3 ton weapon. And if they ousted you chances are theyd just leave the scene since the chance of of being caught is in their favor.. so whats the use of picking a fight..IMO


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I guess I'm lucky. I did 100K in my career in the Bay Area of California. As far south as San Jose and as far north as the SFO airport. The lanes everywhere are wider than in town where I'm at now. But when I am in town I've found a way to become nearly invisible.
Sometimes you have to be assertive. But many times there are other ways, specially in a commute situation where you're going to the same place, from the same place every single gat damn day!!! Is there another way to get where you're going that maybe has a bit less traffic, wider lanes, or something else more bicycle friendly? Might mean adding a few miles (damn the bad luck!!) I know there are some here who just can't. Be as courteous as possible. When you see an arsehole, find the quickest way out of the situation, even if it means jumping curbs, going the wrong way, etc. The safest way out is the safest way.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't do it though I do sometimes yell if I almost get run over. Throw my hands up. I'm a smaller guy and not much for confrontations. But I do watch my anger because you never know sometimes. People get crazy over nothing. Anyone hear about the guy here in Florida that killed another man in the theater? Self defense supposedly. Started over the guy being a little too loud or on his cell phone. Killed in front of his family. I do not want to be killed because I flipped someone off.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I also may be having better luck than some because I use a rear view mirror. Have since the original Mirrycle came out. The old timers may remember them. Long before brake cables went 'aero'. Cable running thru the thing on the drop bar brakes. If you see someone behind you and make an obvious attempt to move over, it seems to go a long way. Attracting bees with honey rather than vinegar? Could be


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had an ongoing issue with a couple every morning on my short bike ride to the train station. Every morning, as I would head south down the main road to the rr station, this woman, driving her husband to the same train would want to make a right to take a different road to the station. 
She had NO CLUE about right of way or giving room or anything. She wanted to make her right turn and would either lay on the horn if I happened to be crossing the intersection OR, my all time favorite, if she thought she could beat me to the corner, take the turn at speed right across in front of me. 
After about a month of this, I rolled up to them as he was exiting the car at the station one day and very calmly said educate your wife on the rules of the road before I have to make an example out of you. 
I actually felt a little bad threatening this guy because he was your typical office husband. I'm 6'5", in pretty good shape, but I do not want to be run over by this dope. 
I think he even takes a different train now because I almost never see them.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Clayncedar said:


> Flipping off people in Philly can get you shot. Giving the bird is a luxury reserved for nicer places.


THIS! I never flip anyone of b/c I'm afraid they might have a firearm.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

NY, you do have a very unusual situation. It sounds like you came up with a viable solution. I'm less likely to go this route as I'm just an average 5'9" and 160# (down from 240 when I got back on the bike) 
My alternative woulda been to leave 15 minutes earlier and bring something to read. Or flirt with the pretty girls.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like coming off as a bully. 
I felt that I couldn't possibly be the only one she was doing this to. She needed to be corrected. I've been riding bikes for 45 years. I can counter pretty much anything she may have done. She could seriously hurt a kid or someone that isn't an avid rider.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

NY I agree 100%. This was a repeated occurrence and it's obvious she did see you. Many people think that they have a right to the road and anybody in a smaller vehicle needs to get out of their way. 
It's the lug nut theory. In a crash, the motor vehicle with the most lug nuts usually wins.
My bike doesn't have any.


----------



## astronauts (Aug 30, 2016)

OlMarin said:


> My bike doesn't have any.


Shoot, lug nuts on a bike would be pretty bling.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

biker_soldier101 said:


> Anyone hear about the guy here in Florida that killed another man in the theater? Self defense supposedly. Started over the guy being a little too loud or on his cell phone. Killed in front of his family. I do not want to be killed because I flipped someone off.


Yeah, that dude was texting the babysitter real quick right before the movie started. Macho ex-cop dude "stood up for himself" or something. smdh.

Anyway, I've definitely smacked the back of a few peoples' cars for cutting me off or almost hitting me because they ran a stop sign when in a bad mood early in the morning at the uni. Probably would only do that at the uni. Also probably shouldn't have, because I guess it could've been one of my students...


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I did encounter a driver who deserved the bird a few days back. I saw him coming in my mirror and made sure I was as far right as possible. Right before he passed, he honked his horn. I'm guessing he thinks it funny to startle bike riders. Seeing him and also seeing he was crowding me a bit made be wary. Not a flinch from me when the horn honked. He got a double bird. Unfortunately for him he stopped at the same store I was going to not a mile away. A kid, much smaller than I. I think he peed his pants when he saw me outside the store with my pump in hand. Pumps don't weigh much nowadays but can be a formidable weapon.
I told him, "I know what you drive and I got your plate #. Next time you do that be prepared to hurt afterward." Never saw an old Suzuki Swift move so fast in my life.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Shoulda kept my big mouth shut. Murphy strikes again! I was coming back from an annual festival 10 miles away (best dang Italian sausage grinder I ever had BTW). I was on the two lane with a nice wide shoulder. Traffic was a bit heavy, so I was well into the shoulder. I saw a truck coming up in my mirror who got too close for comfort. He had no business being there. I'm guessing this guy is the lowest part of the digestive system that doesn't like bicycles. He deserved the bird and got one. But there's a bit of single track right there his big arse Dually can't negotiate. Three ways out of it. 66.66% chance he'd be wrong IF he knows his way around. So no worries.
Maybe I'm just noticing these jerks since gaining some awareness from this thread?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Serious Tailgating..*

I had some guy tailgate me less than a foot off my rear wheel on my ride from work to the gym last night. When i stopped at the stop light and let him make his right turn the guy stomps on the accelerator and burns rubber as hes making the turn. Then about two weeks prior to that i had an instance where the bike lane crossing RR tracks was full of debris so i took the right half of the lane to cross over the tracks. This couple behind he got on my rear wheel and laid on the horn. As they passed the female in the car flips me the bird through the sunroof as some symbol of entitlement or something.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jrm said:


> I had some guy tailgate me less than a foot off my rear wheel on my ride from work to the gym last night. When i stopped at the stop light and let him make his right turn the guy stomps on the accelerator and burns rubber as hes making the turn. Then about two weeks prior to that i had an instance where the bike lane crossing RR tracks was full of debris so i took the right half of the lane to cross over the tracks. This couple behind he got on my rear wheel and laid on the horn. As they passed the female in the car flips me the bird through the sunroof as some symbol of entitlement or something.


Shoulda hocked a loogie in her sunroof.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

There are people who think bicyclists don't deserve to be on the road. Maybe some are envious of our generally slim builds? I don't really know. However most give more than enough room, so we can't condemn all cage drivers. Today I saw a lady in an SUV. I had right of way and she made sure I noticed her indicating she was allowing me to use it. Again, I was on the way to my fave grocer and I was close enough to stop and say thank you. She said that she wished all bicyclists had the courtesy I portrayed. So it is a two way street. I call it one bad apple syndrome.
She also commented on my great legs. Very attractive woman maybe ten years my junior. But a ring on the wrong finger. Sorry, husbands here in rural America usually have guns!!


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

DaveRider said:


> Has anyone ever had that escalate badly?


let's ask the opposite: anyone ever flip someone off and it improved the situation? Made things safer or more civil?

anyone?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Joules said:


> let's ask the opposite: anyone ever flip someone off and it improved the situation? Made things safer or more civil?
> 
> anyone?


I've flipped off many drivers. It has kept me from tracking them down and beating the crap out of them, so yes, it has improved the situation.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

As one who for several years commuted as daylight and weather permitted in my younger years; may I relate to you my observations/experience from 22+ years behind the wheel of a semi? My "sharing" the road with bicyclists involves the cities of Portland/Eugene OR. My length may be as much as 80'; pulling a 40' & Pup, and about 105,000+ LBS.

(Without the presence of bicyclists,) I often NEED, in order to make a right turn, to move into the lane to my left, and then while making that right turn, take up the left turn lane of the opposing traffic in order to keep from running over someone standing on the corner of the sidewalk, or a lamppost. Often, my view as per the street layout, is not what I would prefer. 

BTW, on this very same corner, there is a short right hand turn lane, the BIKE LANE moves from my right to the left, directing bikes to move left allowing unhindered right turns for auto traffic. It is the normal flow for bikes to proceed straight ahead. Here I am taking up that left hand bike lane and more, trying to turn right with passing bikes on my right. 

What ever happened to that mantra...SHARE THE ROAD?

Where did their sense/instinct of self preservation disappear to? 

In the observation of both concepts lacking, it is easy to assume a militant attitude on their behalf; this is Portland OR, after-all; known for such behavior from other groups. Not to mention the 'pro cyclist' designs of city hall to force ridership on METRO or commuting by bike. But that may not indeed be the case, just ignorance of the dangers and limitations that truck drivers face in normal daily driving. 

A word to the wise, riding in the small width of a bike lane and placing yourself between a truck on your left, and an obstacle on the right of you that the driver is giving clearance for is NOT an opening for you to take. 

Remember...the guy with the most lug nuts wins...the laws of physics don't give a damn how big your two are. (BTW...there are 26 wheels on my rig, there are what...8-10 lugs per wheel?)

That mantra...SHARE THE ROAD is a two way street. Failure to do so out of ignorance or by willful failure to yield your right of way, invites a disrespect of all riders. 

There is one place in Eugene where I have told the boss, I refuse to go, because of such behavior. Throw in having to stop across RR tracks and back up over a sidewalk and proceed further backwards to drop my load, and it became too much when the city built a skate park across the street. It looked like a place for an accident to happen, and I won't be there. If you are following the point of what I am trying to make, you can understand where and how I might relate how willful ignorance by the actions of cyclists nearly cost one his life. A case of monkey see, monkey do, one seen the other not from the other direction.

Which brings up the point, when there are a lot of cyclists, they cease to be individuals, they are much like a mob in their thinking and awareness. Do that often enough, what are the chances that that mode of your approach when riding alone is much the same?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sand Rat said:


> Which brings up the point, when there are a lot of cyclists, they cease to be individuals, they are much like a mob in their thinking and awareness. Do that often enough, what are the chances that that mode of your approach when riding alone is much the same?


The thing is I am an individual, I do my best to ride safely in traffic and to impede the flow as little as possible but I can't be responsible for the behavior of anyone else. I think it's important that no matter how many idiots there may be out on the roads to view every cyclist from a clean slate without pre-judgements and to remember that a life is worth infinitely more than a few moments saved.

Not suggesting anything about _your_ driving behavior Sand Rat but good people do sometimes pay for the inconsideration and ignorance of others, sometimes dearly. Totally agree that courtesy on the roads is a 2-way street.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Both Sand Rat and J.B. are on the right track, so to speak. Consideration is something many people, including some cyclists, refuse to have. My dog has more consideration than most people. We all do in fact own the road. We all pay for them every time we open our wallet.
The lug nut theory is definitely in play. And bicycles ain't got none. Tangle with a car you'll end up either hurt or dead. It's best to plan ahead, watch for traffic and understand that you're invisible.
For the commuters, maybe you can find a safer route? Sometimes that's impossible, but if you can use side streets or ways that have more room and less traffic you're better off in the long run. So you have to leave for work 10-20 minutes earlier. You're much more of an asset to your employer if you're alive. The alternative isn't one I'm quite ready for


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind responses. 

With ideas of planning ahead in the situation I described where the bike lane moved from my right to my left, I am able to come up with 3 ways to respond.

(1) Stay to the right, but stop a short distance behind the trailer, where you can see the driver in his mirror. When the truck moves, you can move, but staying clear of the trailer tracking. 

(2) Get behind the trailer, in line with auto traffic, but be aware of the traffic behind you who do not understand your move. 

(3) Do what all others have done, pass me on the right. 

The first is the safest 'if' (unlikely given the place) you are the one and only cyclist, add more to the mix and you risk getting hit. (by whom?)

Anyone have any other thoughts?

BTW, if anyone wonders why truck drivers do some of the things they do...ask away, I shall try my best. Needs not be related to mixing with bike traffic. 

Start a new thread if you feel that is appropriate.


----------



## eurochien (Jan 16, 2011)

I was riding on the road yesterday for my lunch ride, I was on the shoulder of a wide 4-lane bi-directional street that goes slightly downhill and a car went by me with the passenger yelling something at me. I flipped them off and then realized the light had turned red and they were going to be stuck there about 300 feet down the road. So I sprinted up to them next to the passenger. 2 kids (males) about 20 or so. Passenger looks straight ahead but eventually looks over to me and rolls his window down. "What did you yell at me back there?" I ask. "I yelled "Rhwaaah"" he goes. "Why?" I ask and at the same time I grab my bottle full of Gatorade ("Mango Extremo" flavor) from the bike and pour half of it all over his face and t-shirt and I go "Don't harass us". I can see he can't believe this is happening and mutters "all right, all right" and rolls his window up. Then after a second he rolls it back up as the light goes green and the car starts to pull out, and he throws his big gulp at me, it hits the bike and splashes my left leg a bit. So the little $#!+ got the last word but the confrontation still made my day. I don't care if "it will make it worse for the next cyclist", these guys already had some chip on their shoulder about us anyway. If anything it'll teach them that some of us can and will respond. I'm sick of the disrespect. I stop at all lights, all signs, ride as far right as possible and am courteous, but I'm no sitting duck taking abuse from idiots for their entertainment.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

anomad said:


> You mean like having the car lock up the brakes in front of you and throw it into reverse trying to run you over? Check. Multiple times.
> Throwing beer bottles at you or other things? Check.
> Pulling over to wait for you to take another pass at killing you? Check.
> Waving a handgun? Check.
> ...


Jeez. Either time for a new hobby, or time to look for a new place to live.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Only takes one bad apple.........


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was especially smooth this morning. I was pedaling up Eighth Ave in NYC on my way to work. 
There was a garbage truck in the bike lane collecting garbage. I checked over my shoulder to check the road and swung out into traffic. I was pedaling to the next corner for an opening to re enter the bike lane. Guy behind me kept blowing the horn. I was not in his way. After he blew it for the third time, I flipped him a bird and blew my horn at him. As he passed me I realized he was a plain clothes cop. 
Like I said... Smooth.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Had a guy in a large service van pass super close to me on a residential street near my house, and honked as he went by (clearly to try and intimidate). I pulled up next to his passenger side (as normal) and said "what the **** was that?". He and his passenger jumped out. Passenger behind me taunting, driver in front, I'm straddling the bike with my bike shoes on and the driver takes a swing. He misses, falls down, gets back up and takes another swing and his my jaw. Runs back into the truck then they drive off.

I called the cops, they blamed me, and said that doing anything is a waste of time.

I need to get my CCW...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Sidewalk said:


> Had a guy in a large service van pass super close to me on a residential street near my house, and honked as he went by (clearly to try and intimidate). I pulled up next to his passenger side (as normal) and said "what the **** was that?". He and his passenger jumped out. Passenger behind me taunting, driver in front, I'm straddling the bike with my bike shoes on and the driver takes a swing. He misses, falls down, gets back up and takes another swing and his my jaw. Runs back into the truck then they drive off.
> 
> I called the cops, they blamed me, and said that doing anything is a waste of time.
> 
> I need to get my CCW...


I have a CCW. When I'm carrying, I'm conscious of the need to remain VERY chill. I expect you would, also. That means no flipping people off, and basically no aggression at all. I don't even give people dirty looks when armed.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

MSU Alum said:


> I have a CCW. When I'm carrying, I'm conscious of the need to remain VERY chill. I expect you would, also. That means no flipping people off, and basically no aggression at all. I don't even give people dirty looks when armed.


I didn't sign my life away for ten years to come home and be a victim.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Sidewalk said:


> Had a guy in a large service van pass super close to me on a residential street near my house, and honked as he went by (clearly to try and intimidate). I pulled up next to his passenger side (as normal) and said "what the **** was that?". He and his passenger jumped out. Passenger behind me taunting, driver in front, I'm straddling the bike with my bike shoes on and the driver takes a swing. He misses, falls down, gets back up and takes another swing and his my jaw. Runs back into the truck then they drive off.
> 
> I called the cops, they blamed me, and said that doing anything is a waste of time.
> 
> *I need to get my CCW...*


Very dangerous statement, maybe you are joking, I hope so.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Batons require a CCW.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> I was especially smooth this morning. I was pedaling up Eighth Ave in NYC on my way to work.
> There was a garbage truck in the bike lane collecting garbage. I checked over my shoulder to check the road and swung out into traffic. I was pedaling to the next corner for an opening to re enter the bike lane. Guy behind me kept blowing the horn. I was not in his way. After he blew it for the third time, I flipped him a bird and blew my horn at him. As he passed me I realized he was a plain clothes cop.
> Like I said... Smooth.


I do believe taking the lane when necessary is legal in NYC? I don't think you broke any laws. 
This cop should be aware of the law regarding bikes. If he isn't, he deserves the bird


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OlMarin said:


> I do believe taking the lane when necessary is legal in NYC? I don't think you broke any laws.
> This cop should be aware of the law regarding bikes. If he isn't, he deserves the bird


Yeah. I was cool doing what I did. Not sure what his problem was.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> Yeah. I was cool doing what I did. Not sure what his problem was.


Woulda been interesting if he 'abused' his authority and hassled you. I know from memory that in my state passing on the left is covered in RCW 46.61.110. I haven't memorized the whole text, but if I cop questioned me doing so? I'd challenge him to look it up. I do believe all LEO's have quick access to the text. Heck, most people have a smart phone nowadays. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OlMarin said:


> Woulda been interesting if he 'abused' his authority and hassled you. I know from memory that in my state passing on the left is covered in RCW 46.61.110. I haven't memorized the whole text, but if I cop questioned me doing so? I'd challenge him to look it up. I do believe all LEO's have quick access to the text. Heck, most people have a smart phone nowadays. Forewarned is forearmed.


I absolutely use the law and information made available to me to protect myself from bs traffic stops. In NYC, the only things you will get stopped for on a bicycle is going the wrong way, running red lights and riding on the sidewalk. I see very few people getting stopped even for those things. 
I became well versed in the rules when I drove hot rods.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> I absolutely use the law and information made available to me to protect myself from bs traffic stops. In NYC, the only things you will get stopped for on a bicycle is going the wrong way, running red lights and riding on the sidewalk. I see very few people getting stopped even for those things.
> I became well versed in the rules when I drove hot rods.


You're very wise. But you never know. What would happen if you flip off a cop who's been arguing with his/her spouse?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OlMarin said:


> You're very wise. But you never know. What would happen if you flip off a cop who's been arguing with his/her spouse?


Haha! I had one of those once. Had to tread carefully. I didn't flip him off but we had a disagreement.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> Haha! I had one of those once. Had to tread carefully. I didn't flip him off but we had a disagreement.


Me too. Sir and/or Ma'am is always the best way to begin.


----------



## commuterbik (Oct 12, 2017)

I would say don't confront the driver at all. If you can, get thier licence plate number and file a complaint with law enforcement. No need to waste your time with someone on the road who could be mentally unstable and might end up making your day go badly.

There's a lot of assholes in the world. You know, the same kind of people that find an abandoned historic building and proceed to destroy everything in, on, and outside the place. I had a fast food cup thrown at me from a car window which missed me by a foot, but there's nothing I can do about it since they are in a car and I'm on a bike. I've always been worried about someone throwing a bottle and hitting me. It seems unthinkable that someone would do that, but again there are assholes in the world.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha! This past Halloween, I left work an hour early to come home and help my son get ready to go out after school. We had just moved into a new neighborhood. 
I was riding my Dahon the mile and a half to my house when a bagel sailed right across my face, missing me by about ten inches. I looked to my left and saw a car full of teenagers laughing. Then the light turned red. There was a car in front and behind them so they were going nowhere. I thought it was my birthday. 
I rolled up on em and pounded on the window and said what's up, bitches? 
They all stared straight forward like they were someplace else. It was pretty damn funny. As I rolled up on them I quickly decided not to break anything on the car. After all, it was Halloween and they were kids. I don't think they threw anything else that day.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> Haha! This past Halloween, I left work an hour early to come home and help my son get ready to go out after school. We had just moved into a new neighborhood.
> I was riding my Dahon the mile and a half to my house when a bagel sailed right across my face, missing me by about ten inches. I looked to my left and saw a car full of teenagers laughing. Then the light turned red. There was a car in front and behind them so they were going nowhere. I thought it was my birthday.
> I rolled up on em and pounded on the window and said what's up, bitches?
> They all stared straight forward like they were someplace else. It was pretty damn funny. As I rolled up on them I quickly decided not to break anything on the car. After all, it was Halloween and they were kids. I don't think they threw anything else that day.


Too bad you could not have retrieved said bagel and smeared it on the windshield right in front of the driver


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OlMarin said:


> Too bad you could not have retrieved said bagel and smeared it on the windshield right in front of the driver


Then I never would have caught up to them. Everyone suggested that.


----------

